# FRITZ!CARD DSL SL USB installations Probleme

## Droog

Hi!

Ich bekomme mein FRITZ!CARD DSL SL USB Modem einfach nicht zum laufen. Hab schon so ziemlich alles mögliche probiert, geht aber dennoch nicht. Hab die anderen Threads, Bugzilla und das Web auch schon abgearbeitet. 

Letztendlich besorgte ich dann die allerneusten Sources (capi4k-utils-2004-06-14.tar.gz und fcdslslusb-suse9.1-3.11-04.tar.gz), schnell Ebuilds gebastelt und alles ohne Probleme für den 2.6.7 Kernel compiliert. Leider hab ich immer noch die selben Fehlermeldungen, wie bei der Installation mit den alten Ebuilds.

Nach der Installation geb ich depmod -ae und capiinit start in die Konsole ein. Eine Fehlermeldung bekomme ich nicht, aber auch keine Bestätigung, das irgendetwas funktioniert hat.

Das sieht nach der Eingabe von drdsl und capiinfo schon anders aus:

```
bash-2.05b# drdsl -n

DSL Assistant version 1.0.3 copyright AVM 2002

The DSL Assistant is examining your DSL configuration...

ERROR: The CAPI driver is not installed, loaded or accessible!

bash-2.05b# capiinfo

capi not installed - No such device or address (6)
```

Genau die selben Meldungen hatte ich auch mit den alten Versionen.

Die Module sind meiner Meinung nach alle geladen:

```
bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

capi                   14272  0

capifs                  3976  2 capi

floppy                 52048  0

8139too                18816  0

mii                     4096  1 8139too

crc32                   4096  1 8139too

fcdslslusb            800388  0

kernelcapi             40992  2 capi,fcdslslusb

uhci_hcd               27024  0

usbcore                91232  5 ehci_hcd,fcdslslusb,uhci_hcd
```

Das capifs ist auch gemounted nachdem ich /etc/fstab um eine Zeile erweitert habe:

```
capifs                  /dev/capi       capifs          defaults                0 0
```

Meine /etc/capi.conf sieht so aus:

```
# card          file            proto   io      irq     mem     cardnr  options

#

fcdslslusb      fdlubase.frm    -       -       -       -       -
```

Die fdlubase.frm befindet sich in /usr/lib/isdn.

Das Device /dev/capi20 sollte auch angelegt sein

```
bash-2.05b# ls -la /dev/capi20

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 68, 0 Jun 30 14:23 /dev/capi20

bash-2.05b# ls -la /dev/isdn

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root     0 Jan  1  1970 .

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root     0 Jan  1  1970 ..

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 68, 0 Jan  1  1970 capi20

```

Hier noch ein Auszug von dmesg:

```
bash-2.05b# dmesg

Linux version 2.6.7 (root@tux) (gcc version 3.3.3 20040412 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3-r6, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Mon Jun 28 04:33:38 CEST 2004

....

CAPI Subsystem Rev 1.1.2.8

fcdslslusb: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

fcdslslusb: AVM FRITZ!Card DSL SL USB driver, revision 0.2.1

fcdslslusb: (fcdslslusb built on Jun 30 2004 at 00:55:29)

fcdslslusb: Loading...

fcdslslusb: Interface already claimed.

usbcore: registered new driver fcdslslusb

fcdslslusb: Loaded.

....

capifs: Rev 1.1.2.3

capi20: Rev 1.1.2.7: started up with major 68 (middleware+capifs)

....

```

Ich weiss echt langsam nicht mehr weiter. Auf der Webseite von AVM werden Linux Treiber zum selbst kompilieren angeboten. Ich würde nur gerne wissen ob diese funktionieren. 

Es wäre schon ein Lichtblick wenn ich weiss,  dass jemand das FRITZ!CARD DSL SL USB unter Linux zum laufen bekommen hat. Andernfall würde ich mir eher ein anderes Modem besorgen.

Wenn jemand eine Idee hat wo das Problem ist, oder sonst irgenwelche Ideen hat .... ich bin für jeden Tip zu haben, immer her damit.

mfg

----------

## kommarich

falls es jetzt nicht schon zu spät ist:

Dieses Modem läuft bei mir unter debian mit den von AVM angebotenen Treibern zum selbst kompilieren.

Unter Debian sieht die Konfiguration so wie bei Dir aus - mit 2 Ausnahmen:

1) In meiner /etc/fstab befindet sich keine Zeile zum Thema capifs

2) Die fdlubase.frm befindet sich *nicht* in /usr/lib/isdn (das ist ein file) sondern in /usr/share/isdn

---

Hier eine sehr ausführliche Anleitung:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ================================================================================
> 
>          Mini-How zur distributionsunabhaengigen Inbetriebnahme einer
> ...

 

----------

## Droog

So ... hab mir einen neuen Rechner zugelegt. Nach ein paar Tagen mit Win hatte ich dann die Schnauze voll und muss einfach wieder Linux benutzen. Die

Installation ging auch wieder glatt, keine Problem bis ..... dieses beschissene Fritz Teil genau dieselben Fehlermeldungen ausspuckt.

Hab natürlich das Board durchsucht, die Ebuilds ausprobiert, auch versucht den ganzen Mist selber zu erstellen ..... geht alles nicht.

Mein Hass auf diesen Dreck (Linux/Gentoo/AVM/Fritz) wächst so langsam ins unermessliche.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Wenn ich das nicht so langsam zum laufen bekomme, passiert noch schreckliches. Also gebt mal ein paar Tips ab.

greetz

----------

## kommarich

Hi,

ich bin inzwischen von Debian auf Gentoo umgestiegen und das Modem funktioniert auch hier (wenn auch nicht sehr zuverlässig).

Kannst Du das Problem etwas genauer beschreiben?.

Leuchtet die USB-LED am Modem? 

und dann auch die DSL-LED und die PPP-LED?

funtkionieren andere USB-Geräte?

----------

## Droog

Hey, danke für die Antwort. Das beruhigt mich ja ungemein zu hören, dass bei dir die Inbetriebnahme unter Gentoo funktioniert hat. Ist also doch nicht hoffnungslos weiterzumachen, sehr schön.

Also ... die USB-LED läuchtet brav. Ich hab jetzt keine anderen USB Geräte, deswegen geh ich mal davon aus, dass USB funktioniert. Die anderen LEDs springen dagegen nicht an. Ansonsten bekomme ich exakt die selben (Fehler-)meldungen mit capiinit, drds, capiinfo ... es ist alles identisch mit meinem Posting von ganz oben bis auf aktuellere Pakete, wenn ich nicht irgendwo eine Kleinigkeit übersehen haben sollte.

-----

Mich würde doch schon interessieren, auf welche Weise du das Gerät installiert hast, also per Ebuild oder nach der von dir geposteten Anleitung oder sonstiges. Evtl auch die Pakete die du zum installlieren benötigt hast, imd vielleicht um welche Versionsnummer es sich dabei handelt.

Naja ... ich bin nur froh, dass ich noch ein altes Teldat habe.

greetz

----------

## kommarich

 *Quote:*   

> Also ... die USB-LED läuchtet brav. Ich hab jetzt keine anderen USB Geräte, deswegen geh ich mal davon aus, dass USB funktioniert. Die anderen LEDs springen dagegen nicht an. Ansonsten bekomme ich exakt die selben (Fehler-)meldungen mit capiinit, drds, capiinfo ... es ist alles identisch mit meinem Posting von ganz oben bis auf aktuellere Pakete, wenn ich nicht irgendwo eine Kleinigkeit übersehen haben sollte.

 

was sagt den lsusb (als root)? Da müsste dann so etwas wie "Bus 001 Device 002: ID 057c:3500 AVM GmbH" stehen.

Die DSL-LED fängt an zu blinken, wenn die Firmware zum Modem geschickt wurde und sich das Teil am DSL-Server (oder wie der auch immer heisst...) anmeldet und leuchtet konstant, wenn die Verbindung steht. Die Firmware wird mit capiinit (als root) geladen (bzw. beim init, wenn das entsprechend konfiguriert wurde). Was sagt hier capiinit?

Die PPP-LED leuchtet bei mir, wenn ich eine Verbindung über pppd hergestellt habe.

 *Quote:*   

> Mich würde doch schon interessieren, auf welche Weise du das Gerät installiert hast, also per Ebuild oder nach der von dir geposteten Anleitung oder sonstiges. Evtl auch die Pakete die du zum installlieren benötigt hast, imd vielleicht um welche Versionsnummer es sich dabei handelt.

 

die Capi-Sache habe ich per emerge installiert, die fcdslslusb-treiber per Hand (sourcen ->make und make install) - jeweils die aktuellen Versionen.

----------

## Droog

Die Ausgabe von lsusb ist wie bei dir: 

```
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 057c:3500 AVM GmbH
```

Wenn ich capiinfo vor capiinit ausführe dann kommt folgendes:

```
capi not installed - No such device or address (2)
```

Bei capiinit scheint was zu passieren, weil danach immer die Module capi & capifs geladen werden, aber das war's anscheinend auch. Er zeigt mir auch die richtige Firmware mit der Option capiinit show an. Bei capiinit stop kommt eine Fehlermeldung, dass die Module fcdslslusb, capifs, kernelcapi "in use" sind und nicht "unloaded" werden können

Mit drdsl -n und capiinfo muss ich dann entäuscht feststellen, dass mich der Computer verarschen will.

```
DSL Assistant version 1.0.3 copyright AVM 2002

The DSL Assistant is examining your DSL configuration...

ERROR: The CAPI driver is not installed, loaded or accessible!
```

```
capi not installed - No such device or address (6)
```

---------

Bin mit neuen Kerneloptionen und erneuter Installation der Pakete genauso weit wie vorher.

greetz

----------

## kommarich

 *Droog wrote:*   

> Die Ausgabe von lsusb ist wie bei dir: 
> 
> ```
> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 057c:3500 AVM GmbH
> ```
> ...

 

gut.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich capiinfo vor capiinit ausführe dann kommt folgendes:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

klar - erst capiinit, dann kann auch capiinfo etwas wissen...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei capiinit scheint was zu passieren, weil danach immer die Module capi & capifs geladen werden, aber das war's anscheinend auch. Er zeigt mir auch die richtige Firmware mit der Option capiinit show an. Bei capiinit stop kommt eine Fehlermeldung, dass die Module fcdslslusb, capifs, kernelcapi "in use" sind und nicht "unloaded" werden können
> 
> 

 

erstmal nich so schlim...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mit drdsl -n und capiinfo muss ich dann entäuscht feststellen, dass mich der Computer verarschen will.
> 
> 

 

So ein Arsch...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> DSL Assistant version 1.0.3 copyright AVM 2002
> 
> ...

 

aha: liegt fdlubase.frm in /usr/share/isdn/ ?

Das File wird beim Kompilieren erzeugt und muss von Hand von <DeinInstallationsverzeichnis>/fritz-dsl-card/fritz/fdlubase.frm nach /usr/share/isdn/ kopiert werden.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ---------
> 
> Bin mit neuen Kerneloptionen und erneuter Installation der Pakete genauso weit wie vorher.
> ...

 

graatz, gruutz...

----------

## Droog

Ich hab die fdlubase.frm sowohl in /usr/share/isdn wie in /usr/lib/isdn ausprobiert ... will nicht.

Nach den ganzen Fehlermeldungen wie ...capi driver is not installed... ist mir aufgefallen, das CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIDRV nicht mehr im Kernel ist, zumindest hab ich's nicht gesehen. Hab jedoch woanders gelesen, dass dies nicht so schlimm seien sollte, aber ich weiss ja nicht. Mit lsmod seh ich zwar capi und capifs aber keine capidrv, ob es damit was zu tun hat?

Auf jedenfall versuch ich gerade alle mögliche Patches aus. Für die Datei driver.c gibt es ja auch auffällig viele. Anscheinend hab ich aber noch keine gute Kombination mit Orginal und Diff gefunden; per patch --verbose ... kommen meisst Rückmeldungen wie: kann dies und dass nicht patchen, weil nicht gefunden, etc.

Kann sich nur noch um Wochen handeln, aber es ist ja Winter.

greetz

----------

## kommarich

 *Droog wrote:*   

> Ich hab die fdlubase.frm sowohl in /usr/share/isdn wie in /usr/lib/isdn ausprobiert ... will nicht.
> 
> Nach den ganzen Fehlermeldungen wie ...capi driver is not installed... ist mir aufgefallen, das CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIDRV nicht mehr im Kernel ist, zumindest hab ich's nicht gesehen. Hab jedoch woanders gelesen, dass dies nicht so schlimm seien sollte, aber ich weiss ja nicht. Mit lsmod seh ich zwar capi und capifs aber keine capidrv, ob es damit was zu tun hat?
> 
> 

 

hier ein Auszug aus meiner kernel-config:

```
#

# ISDN subsystem

#

CONFIG_ISDN=m

#

# Old ISDN4Linux

#

# CONFIG_ISDN_I4L is not set

#

# CAPI subsystem

#

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_VERBOSE_REASON=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_MIDDLEWARE=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPI20=m

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS_BOOL=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS=m

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Auf jedenfall versuch ich gerade alle mögliche Patches aus. Für die Datei driver.c gibt es ja auch auffällig viele. Anscheinend hab ich aber noch keine gute Kombination mit Orginal und Diff gefunden; per patch --verbose ... kommen meisst Rückmeldungen wie: kann dies und dass nicht patchen, weil nicht gefunden, etc.
> 
> 

 

... und hier der relevante teil aus lsmod:

```

capi                   15008  6 

capifs                  3816  2 capi

<snipp/>

fcdslslusb            799716  1 

kernelcapi             44064  2 capi,fcdslslusb

<snipp/>

uhci_hcd               31308  0 

usbcore               118264  3 fcdslslusb,uhci_hcd

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann sich nur noch um Wochen handeln, aber es ist ja Winter.
> 
> greetz

 

hab jetzt gerade nicht viel zeit, werde aber später nochmals über Dein Problem nachdenken...

auch greetz

----------

## genstef

 *Droog wrote:*   

> Nach den ganzen Fehlermeldungen wie ...capi driver is not installed... ist mir aufgefallen, das CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIDRV nicht mehr im Kernel ist, zumindest hab ich's nicht gesehen. Hab jedoch woanders gelesen, dass dies nicht so schlimm seien sollte, aber ich weiss ja nicht. Mit lsmod seh ich zwar capi und capifs aber keine capidrv, ob es damit was zu tun hat?

 

Du musst old isdn4linux support anmachen um capidrv zu sehen und aktivieren zu können.

Kannst du bitte den treiber mal mit dem fcdsl ebuild installieren?

Da gibt es am ende auch ne anleitung wie man das ganze zum laufen brint.

----------

## Droog

Ich hatte auch schon old isdn4linux aktiviert gehabt, sowie den fcdsl ebuild compiliert. Habs trotzdem nicht zum laufen bekommen .... egal .... ich bleib jetzt bei nem alten Teldat. Bin trotzdem für jede schweinerei zu haben das Ding funktionsfähig zu machen.

greetz

----------

